# Watching second receiver channels on TV2



## sunilv (May 11, 2012)

I have 2 dishes one for Dish TV and another World TV. Both are connected to their own receivers through seperate cable at one outlet point to TV1. I have a TV2 on upstairs for watching Dish TV which uses a seperate cable connected from the diplex of DIsh TV LNB. Everything is working fine. 

My question is how can I connect the World TV receiver out to Dish TV Triplexer so that I can watch the World TV channels on TV2. To explain graphically I have copied one picture from another post and modified. Please go throgh the attached picture for a better explanation. Please help me out.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Simply set the World TV box to output on different channels than the Dish box uses, but on the same band, i.e. both set to antenna or both set to cable and set up different output channels (separate by at least 2 channels) channels if possible, use a splitter to combine the feeds.

Diplexers and triplexes are not a problem as long as joining of RF outputs is not done in the part of the cable that carries both RF and satellite feed.


----------

